# Mastacembelus plagiostoma..



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

I know this isn't a cichlid, but.................
It's a Tanganyikan eel.
Anyone have any info on this?
Possible to find these?


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

Only what is in Fishbase. It maxes at 30 cm. Exists lakewide in rocky biotope. Not endangered. Endemic to L. Tanganyika. Probably eats fish eggs and fry. Fish base has a picture if you want to see one.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

I have seen pictures.. Even read a little bit about them.. Was pondering the idea of a tang eel in my community.. Can't find them anywhere for sale, and not too much info.. 
Thank you though..

Not particular about that species. Even plagiostoma and elipsifer are hard to find info..


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

No info on them but atlantis haas them for sale right now. A few different species


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you.. I will look at them. It's very unlikely, considering I have shellies, but a boy can dream.... :fish:


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Seems I rushed off in a hurry..
what is their website? :-?


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.cichlids.net/pages/fish.php? ... Tanganyika
i think the 29 ones look better than the 50 ones..


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree. I think the deciding factor is size though..
I believe the $50 one only gets about half the size of the other.. I think elipsifer maxes at like 18". Which is too big for me..


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

These fish are very accomplished escape artists and should really only be considered by those who are willing to drop the water line in their tanks. This is pretty much the only way to keep them in the aquarium, which is unfortunate because they really are amazing fish.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

what about meshing around the tubes and such?
I don't suspect that a goby cichlid would get along, as well as the shellies anyways..


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

craziloki said:


> what about meshing around the tubes and such?
> I don't suspect that a goby cichlid would get along, as well as the shellies anyways..


Gravity is the only real way to keep these fish off the floor, they will wriggle and push their way through all but the tightest cracks.


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with the fact they love land, even if it kills them. I lost many to the light fixtures. Ever smell a 9 inch fried fire eel? He's the reason I switched to Africans. A local fish store buys from Atlantis. Wonder if theyll get one or two for me. Theyd be perfect granted they don't mind synos and altos.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I spent $100 for one at the lfs, couldn't pass up the rare find, I found him in the filter 4 days later and then on the floor a week or so after that.

I have kept t-track eels before so I sealed the lids up tight but I'd have to say these guys, being a bit longer/thinner, are the Houdinis of Masts! :roll:


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow! I like the idea of having one as an oddball, but I don't know if it's worth the risk! :thumb:


----------

